# Guide recommendations for St George Island?



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 16, 2010)

Anyone have any recommendations for a inshore guide in Apalach/St George Island? 

Here for a short trip - didn't feel like dragging the boat, etc. But me and son in law wanting to yank on the lip of a trout and/or redfish. 

Have used the Robinsons with mixed results and wanted to try something different.

Interested in trout and reds. 

Have heard of someone on the island, but don't remember who it was. 

Would appreciate your recomendations. 

Bubba


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jul 16, 2010)

Bay City Lodge has good guides , I'd bring your own rods though.


----------



## RichG (Jul 16, 2010)

Brownie Parkman.  Fishes out of Bay City.   Get in touch with him.  He's a top notch guide.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 16, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Anyone have any recommendations for a inshore guide in Apalach/St George Island?
> 
> Here for a short trip - didn't feel like dragging the boat, etc. But me and son in law wanting to yank on the lip of a trout and/or redfish.
> 
> ...





RichG said:


> Brownie Parkman.  Fishes out of Bay City.   Get in touch with him.  He's a top notch guide.




here ya go...

http://apalachicolaguide.com/index.htm


----------



## outdoorsman52 (Jul 16, 2010)

coy shiver850-670-8497 wright across the bridge


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 16, 2010)

RichG said:


> Brownie Parkman.  Fishes out of Bay City.   Get in touch with him.  He's a top notch guide.



Left him a message around 3 this afternoon. Thought would hear back tonite, but didn't.  

Can I book him directly through Bay City? 

(Are a lot of local folks that are on a search/recovery effort in the bay (an oysterman had a seizure or something like that and went into the water Thursday afternoon just out from the new boat ramp at the bridge on the island. Body still hasn't been found. Don't know if Brownie might be involved in those efforts.))


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 16, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> Left him a message around 3 this afternoon. Thought would hear back tonite, but didn't.
> 
> Can I book him directly through Bay City?
> 
> (Are a lot of local folks that are on a search/recovery effort in the bay (an oysterman had a seizure or something like that and went into the water Thursday afternoon just out from the new boat ramp at the bridge on the island. Body still hasn't been found. Don't know if Brownie might be involved in those efforts.))




A lot of guys were doing oil patrol a few weeks ago.  Saw Brownie in a line of boats that was going out on patrol.  Don't know if that is still going on, but it probably is.  The folks at bay city will probably know.


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 17, 2010)

ryanwhit said:


> A lot of guys were doing oil patrol a few weeks ago.  Saw Brownie in a line of boats that was going out on patrol.  Don't know if that is still going on, but it probably is.  The folks at bay city will probably know.


I talked to guy at Bay City. Said Brownie's working for BP for now. 

He set me up with Ralph (don't know his last name). 

We're gonna try to catch a few in the morning.

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jul 17, 2010)

Bubba_1122 said:


> I talked to guy at Bay City. Said Brownie's working for BP for now.
> 
> He set me up with Ralph (don't know his last name).
> 
> ...




Good luck!  Let us know how you do!


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jul 18, 2010)

Ralph's a good one not much coversation and alot of fish


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Jul 18, 2010)

KULL NUTHIN' said:


> Ralph's a good one not much coversation and alot of fish



Had a good time. 

Ralph coulda put us on sand trout, but when told him would really rather try to get a redfish for son in law and daughter, he was on it.  

Daughter caught a nice fat red - very top end of the slot. I caught a very nice trout ( 24"). Caught a few other trout and a nice flounder (and the usual cats and sharks). 

All in all a very fun morning. 

BTW, I liked Ralph - I don't need a guide that feels like he has to entertain me. Ralphs a super nice guy that was easy to talk to and just as down to earth and real as he can be. 

Did have to laugh - has an seasoned Parker boat with a brand new 225 Honda 4stroke - but there's no depth finder on boat. He'd motor to where wanted to be and use a long bamboo stick to see if was on top of bar. Obviously knows the bay like the back of his hand.  

Have caught more fish than we did today. But daughter had a good time. Son in law had a good time. I had a good time. That makes it a good day. 

(Side note - oysterman that went into water Thursday still hasn't been found. They've had a group of search and recovery folks  set up since Thursday nite - I know they have to be worn out. Hope for his family they'll find the body soon. )


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Jul 21, 2010)

They found the body on Sunday the funeral was yesterday. Sad story.


----------

